# cual caja construyo



## tinchovolador (Sep 2, 2009)

hola
gente les comento que ando por hacer unas cajas para grabes ya tengo unos son llos famosos toboganes ;-), tiran lindo grabes pero muchas vese se peirden encones estoy biendo cual caja construir 

estoy entre esta tan conosida en el foro recomendado por barios qu e sla primera o por la segunda 

la seguna creo que se aprobecha mas el sonido creo no se opinen asi aprendo 

gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 2, 2009)

La segunda caja que muestras es mas un Subwoofer para complementar un Home Cinema, no para Audio profesional que es lo que necesitas no?. Opciones para ti podrían ser los Scoopers o unos Bass Reflex Simples. Si dás mas especificaciones (Medidas parlantes, marca, potencia a manejar) podríaamos ayudarte mejor.

Saludos!!!


----------



## tinchovolador (Sep 3, 2009)

gracias por reponder tengo uno parlantes de 18 pulgadas de 1000w en 8 homs y para moverlos tengo una potencia de 800w en 8 homs 

el tema de cambiar las cajas es para quedar un poco mas  profecional ya que als cajas tobogan no quedan muy lindas de aspecto , suenan si pero tampoco es un despelote por eso que queria cmabiar 

todas las opiniones son aseptadas ya que la semana que viene me pongo en construccion jej


----------



## German Volpe (Sep 3, 2009)

hola, yo te recomiendo la eighteen, es muy buena y es facil de hacer, o la folded 1850, que rinde un poco mas. Aca en la parte de diseño y construccion de cajas puse un link con cientos de diseños. los podes ver aqui:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/index13.html
saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Sep 5, 2009)

una caja no se arma por armar por que lo que estas asiendo es jugarte una loteria,puede que te trabaje vien o no 
lo que nesesitas es que tipo de caja le sirbe mas a tu parlante,ya que dependiendo de las caracteristicas de este se diseña la caja, por ej. una caja sellada o si una ventada.
visita esta pagina http://www.altovolumen.com/CAJAS/calculodevolumen.htm


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2009)

(Lease con tono de anuciador de concurso de T.V) ... Y la pagina recomendada para el compañero Tinchovolador es http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=plans Donde encontrará buenos diseños para todos los gustos!!!.

Ahora, si vas hacer un sonido prefesional, un bass reflex no es muy bueno como para aire libre, necesitas varios reflex. Para cosas grandes son de ley los Scoopers y los Horn Loaded.

Jeje, Cerwin Vega sabeee!!!

Saludos


----------



## tinchovolador (Sep 9, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> (Lease con tono de anuciador de concurso de T.V) ... Y la pagina recomendada para el compañero Tinchovolador es http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=plans Donde encontrará buenos diseños para todos los gustos!!!.


 

la verdad muy buena la pagina ,

cometno que los toboganes no sirven para esteriror puse 2 separados en un compleanio al aire libre y como presentia que se ivan a preder  alquile 4 mas de 18  fue un descontrol de musica ,parecia un consierto ademas de 4 medios que tengo , pero  presise mucha potencia ya que los parlantes no me rendian,  igual al ire libre ago muy pocas vese, para interior  me parece que me quedo con el que ya me an recomendado por ahi sino redicesnio unos toboganes como los que vi que en la web que me paso el amigo  tacatomon

saludos


----------



## palomo (Sep 9, 2009)

una pregunta amigo tinchovolador, a que modelo de bafle lo conoces como toboganes, sera a los que se llaman GAUUS o tambien conocidos como SCOPER no seria mucha molestia que despejaras mis dudas, ya que actualmente estoy pensando volver al mundo de altos decibeles (volver a hacer un sonido) y estoy buscando un modelo de baffle que sirva tanto en exterior como en interiores, logico que calculandolo segun la bocina que compre.

A lo mejor estoy dando palos de ciego pero quede algo desconectado del mundo de los sonidos, esto hace 10 años y quiero volver a tener este pequeño hoby.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 11, 2009)

Para aprovechar al maximo los "toboganes" se les tiene que aplicar un filtro activo antes del amplificador, no se les ocurra ponerlos full range por que nomas se escucha mal y no rinde. Esas cajas son hechas para reproducir graves de menos de 150Hz.
Con un Par de AB36 y unos 500W RMS para las 2 tienes para tocar en un evento pequeño al aire libre, claro, no vas a dejar sordo a nadie despues de 20 metros a la redonda, pero se escucha muy agradable el grave de esas cajas.

Busquen mi canal en Youtube, pista... Yo. Ahí subí unos videos.

See You!!!


----------

